# On at Two, Off at Five,



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

the water that is. I went this morning before the rain, thought that I had plenty of time,,,, wrong. After making the third cast I heard that rumble, looked back toward the dock all I saw was black, oops time to go. I made it back before the deluge hit, just in time. I went back home and had lunch with the wife, about 1 pm. the skies lightened back up,,,, time to hit it again. Got the boat back in the water around 2 pm. ran to the first stop, 6-7 flounder in the boat 2 nice keepers, tide was right for my favorite spot, so I ran there, only 3 with 1 keeper, they just weren't home. I then ran to the 3rd. stop, less than 30 mins, 3 flounder in the boat with 2 nice keepers, got my limit time to head in, nothing special just 5 solid keepers. Lesson learned,,,,, sometimes when headed out fishing, it pays to look back,, LOL


When Ya feel that Thump set Da Hook


Water 5-7 ft. Gulp Swimmong Mullet Pink and also White


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Went out the next day and got 5 more went again today and got 5 more, I guess its on for the rest of the summer.


----------

